# The pigeon that grew up~



## Kleiber (May 7, 2009)

Well, I've had Piper for over a month now, he (I'm assuming, due to aggressiveness) grew up into a pretty bird!
























Knows how to fly and everything now :]


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Piper is quite handsome..........yep, they do grow up....happens to the best of us... (well....MOST of us)


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

May not be a he. They all go through a teenage stage when they are emotionally separating and can be agressive...kind of like human teenagers.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Piper is a beauty and looks very content with you.


----------



## Kleiber (May 7, 2009)

He's a very fun bird, I think he picked up some of my characteristics or something, he recently found it was amusing to pick the tissues out of the tissue box one by one and throw them on the floor, look at me, chirp, then fall asleep.

I take him to the park almost every other day, he never flies too far from me, he prefers to sit on my lap and watch the ducks.

At the moment me and him are taking a little trip to the local feed store so we can get him some treats :]


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

Piper looks very healthy and is a beautiful bird, just be careful when you go out with him, too many predators out there. he is definately a cutie. 

Ivette


----------

